# Failed soil test please help



## trick (Oct 23, 2018)

Located in NW NJ, heavy clay soil. Last fall I overseeded with quality TTTF and applied Starter fert. Once the overseed took hold I allied a by weekly low does of urea. Looking at the the soil test it seems like im low in everything. Should I just start with another round of starter fert? Any help would be appropriated.


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

In my opinion, I think starter fertilzer would be a good option. I use starter fertilizer in the spring prior to summer and then again in late fall prior to winter. In between, I use organics spraringly. The starter fert will help kick it into gear.

Your turf probably used up the Phos and K for root growth and strength for the winter and just needs to be repleted.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

With soil savvy, they don't disclose their testing procedures so, it's hard to make an independent assessment. I would put out some nutrients but not go too heavy. Maybe 10lb/M of Calcitic lime, 0.5lb/M of P, and 0.5lb/M of K. You could use a 10-10-10 at 5lb/M. Usually a high amount of N isn't recommend in spring but 0.5 isn't too high. Perhaps, repeat once more in a month.


----------



## trick (Oct 23, 2018)

These are the options at my local dist

Starters
18-22-10 with 10%OCEANGRO™ +1%Iron
10-12-5 with TKCAL+
Organics
7-7-7+ 4%IRON Roots Turf Food 
5-5-0 OCEANGRO™ BIOSOLIDS

If I use the starter + TKCAL, would I still need to add lime?
Thanks


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

I would go with the starter fert and agree with Suburban Jungle Life to put down 0.5lb of phos and K for a start. Not sure about the TKCAL though.


----------

